# Looking to adopt Sulcata



## second2nun (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm in California and looking to adopt a Sulcata. I've been trying to pick one up at our shelter here but every time they get adopted out via lottery. Any help would be appreciated. 
Daniel


----------



## Crod454 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello Daniel 

what size are you looking for ?


----------



## Lisa Hamm (Sep 22, 2016)

Where in California are you and what age do you want. I have a new hatch of 23 sulcatas. Rehoming fee is $60.00


----------



## MPRC (Sep 22, 2016)

You may want to contact @Yvonne G - She's in Clovis (I believe) and she runs a rescue. If she doesn't have a sully she may know where to find one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry, but I only adopt here locally as I like to do a yard inspection.


----------



## Marcela Compel (Oct 26, 2016)

second2nun said:


> I'm in California and looking to adopt a Sulcata. I've been trying to pick one up at our shelter here but every time they get adopted out via lottery. Any help would be appreciated.
> Daniel


we have a male 4-5 year old Sulcata a male 42lb we are in Colorado


----------



## Allison Gray (Dec 8, 2016)

second2nun said:


> I'm in California and looking to adopt a Sulcata. I've been trying to pick one up at our shelter here but every time they get adopted out via lottery. Any help would be appreciated.
> Daniel


I have about five hatchlings seeking a great forever home....contact me and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 8, 2016)

The San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society has several available for adoption.
http://www.sdturtle.org/adoptions


----------



## Diana Yoshino (Dec 29, 2016)

second2nun said:


> I'm in California and looking to adopt a Sulcata. I've been trying to pick one up at our shelter here but every time they get adopted out via lottery. Any help would be appreciated.
> Daniel


----------



## Diana Yoshino (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, Daniel. I don't know if you saw my message. I have 2 female 3 y.o. sulcatas (sisters). They were my husband's and I've been trying to take care of them since he passed away but it's becoming too much. They only go outdoors in the daytime when it's warm enough, but they need an outdoor enclosure and I just can't do that. Poor Thelma and Louise are not living the tortoise lives they should be and I feel very bad about that. _I am not interested in selling_ my girls, but in *rehoming *them. If you're interested, I could take a photo. Good luck to you!
Diana, CA


----------



## second2nun (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I've adopted already and no longer looking. Wish I had room for more. I love tortoises!


----------

